# Maumee river smallmouth advice



## Sumsickfisher (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm trying to get the hang of creek/river smallmouth fishing. I've tried GR dam, nothin but one baby catfish. I've tried crank baits but I usually only catch a couple with it. I've seen people use tube baits but I just get snagged when I use those. The only place where I've caught a good amount is Waterville bridge area. Is the any better spots than this?? Any advice would be great!! I really want to catch a big one!!


----------



## Luda024 (Aug 28, 2011)

Rooster tails kill for me with the river smallies.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Try a number 7 floating rapala gold black back. Mepps number 1 aglias work good as well.


----------



## Falcon1994 (Jul 28, 2013)

I have been catching them on topwater poppers, I heard buttonwood island was a really good place to catch them, is that true?


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

it can been good some days but that place gets hammered with people everyday so the fish have pretty much seen it all and are harder to catch than if you go to a less fished area


----------



## Fishguy777 (Jul 8, 2012)

Work the holes in Waterville. I use 1/8oz jighead with 2" grub usually orangish red. Crayfish colors. Caught 20+ Saturday plus a gar,lmb, and a sheephead. Biggest smallie was 16" & 14". Lost a ton of fish too. Went back Sunday, water went up 3'5"...only caught one 12" smallie.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sumsickfisher (Jul 28, 2013)

Thank, really helps. When the water goes down ill try out Waterville.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

I use #7 Floating Rapalas in Firetirger. Cotton Cordel Big O too in white


----------



## Luda024 (Aug 28, 2011)

was out smallie fishing and my buddy pulled a 15" smallie and something took a chunk out of the bottom of its tail the bones we sticking out and everything it was bleeding pretty bad. any one know what could of happened to it? we got it back in the water as fast as possible hope it made it.

EDIT: did not have my phone.... therefore no pic.


----------



## Thumper (Mar 7, 2013)

Snapper turtle


----------



## Fishguy777 (Jul 8, 2012)

Big flathead. Really big! I saw a dead one floating Sunday and I grabbed it(wasn't decomposing yet) had to be 30-35lbs. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## beach5 (May 27, 2008)

Turtle. I had some fish on a stringer boat fishing once, noticed some action in the water. Pulled my stringer up and several crappie had chunks out of them, I assume from the turtle I saw swimming away. Also caught a bass with a healed over chunk taken out below his pectoral fin.


----------



## Falcon1994 (Jul 28, 2013)

Yup that's a snapper, I had the same problem with them taking fish off a stringer


----------

